# Alternative Altersvorsorge - GT Zaskar 14.5"



## tomasius (2. Juni 2008)

Es ist ja allseits bekannt, dass man im Alter kleiner wird. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir die Tage auch ein 14,5" Zaskar gesichert. - Ich konnte mal wieder nicht widerstehen  



























Jetzt heißt es wieder: Luster Laces schwingen!  






Die Art der Decals und die Bezeichnung "been bag" sind mir übrigens ein Rätsel, euch auch?  











Höchstwahrscheinlich wird das Ding aber, bis ich weit genug geschrumpft bin, mein Neffe bekommen.  

Auch dies wird wieder einer der bekannten (endlosen  ) Aufbauthreads.  

Tom


----------



## masta2006 (2. Juni 2008)

Glückwünsch, und viel Spass dabei! Und denk daran immer schön fotodokumentieren, damit wir alle noch eine Bettlektüre haben!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (2. Juni 2008)

Hi Tomasius,

entleer mal dein Postfach 

Super schoener Rahmen!


----------



## mountymaus (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo Tom,
wie du vielleicht weißt, kommt mir der Rahmen sehr bekannt vor....... 
Deshalb weiß ich auch, wo du die richtigen Decals bekommen kannst.
Zumindest als Foto  

Ich gratuliere zu dem Stück  

Hier noch mal mein GT- Zaskar LE


----------



## Kint (2. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> HÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich wird das Ding aber, bis ich weit genug geschrumpft bin, mein Neffe bekommen.



aaaaah *neffenprojekte * mach mal nen fred auf... meiner bekommt am 5.6. das hier :

zarte 1600 gramm schwer....- budget komplett 200â¬ ... (rahmen solo 110 ... ) und keine zeit... (weil erst vor zwei wochen beauftragt... )


----------



## zaskar-le (2. Juni 2008)

Guter Jahrgang!
So was schwebt mir auch noch vor, für die "Trialerei"
Wo hast Du denn den schon wieder ausgegraben?

P.S. Genießt diese Aufbaustory.
In anderen Subforen dieses Mediums scheint das zur Zeit leider nicht möglich zu sein.


----------



## Kint (2. Juni 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> In anderen Subforen dieses Mediums scheint das zur Zeit leider nicht möglich zu sein.



was auch mit dem nachtreten des thread-erstellers zu tun hat - aber das gehört nicht hierher...

meintest du mich mit dem jahrgang ? jau bin froh nen späten bekommen zu haben die waren halt noch den tick leichter,....


----------



## zaskar-le (2. Juni 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> meintest du mich mit dem jahrgang ? jau bin froh nen späten bekommen zu haben die waren halt noch den tick leichter,....



Fast alle GT-Jahrgänge sind gute Jahrgänge  
Eigentlich meinte ich tom´s - 1993 - beim Anblick der Rahmennummer fühle ich eine gewisse Verbundenheit. Aber Deins ist auch prima!


----------



## versus (2. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Es ist ja allseits bekannt, dass man im Alter kleiner wird. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir die Tage auch ein 14,5" Zaskar gesichert.



   

die ideen, mit denen hier manche triebkäufe gerechtfertigt werden, sind schon einzigartig!  



tomasius schrieb:


> Auch dies wird wieder einer der bekannten (endlosen  ) Aufbauthreads.



freu mich schon


----------



## mini.tom (2. Juni 2008)

tom
irgenwann hatten wir mal ausgemacht das ich dein neffe sei    
viel spass - wenn du hilfe brauchst oder tips ach was red ich da ........
mfg
tom


----------



## tomasius (2. Juni 2008)

> die ideen, mit denen hier manche triebkäufe gerechtfertigt werden, sind schon einzigartig!



... und sie beruhigen wenigstens das schlechte Gewissen.  



> irgenwann hatten wir mal ausgemacht das ich dein neffe sei



Du könntest meine Oma sein!  

Kann jemand denn die Decals einordnen? Es steht ja nirgendwo Zaskar drauf.   Ist das ein GT Special Urban Was-auch-immer mit Gepäckträger? Die Verkäuferin sagte zumindest, dass sie es damals komplett so gekauft hat.  - Möglicherweise ist es ja Hans Reys Einkaufsrad gewesen?  

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (2. Juni 2008)

glückwunsch tom....  

das ist das best getarnte und diebstahl sicherste zaskar das ich jeh gesehen habe.
genau das richtige für berlin um es mal ne stunde stehen lassen zu können.
genau so in teil wünscht sich meine frau für mich ......
damit ich beim gemeinsamen spaziergang,nicht immer links die freundin und rechts das bike halte.


----------



## hoeckle (2. Juni 2008)

klasse tom.... 

viel spaß beim aufbau. freu mich schon auf den zwanghaftalibiaufbauthreat....  meiner hat ja leider schon seit heute pause....


----------



## versus (2. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... und sie beruhigen wenigstens das schlechte Gewissen.



darum sammle ich die ja auch


----------



## tofu1000 (3. Juni 2008)

So eloquent kenne ich sonst nur Frauen, wenn es um die Rechtfertigung der neuen Schuh-Anschaffung geht... Aber ist ja fast das selbe...  
Glückwunsch! Und vergiss diemal das Bild der Arme nicht!



Ist das Schaltauge zufällig defekt??


----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Kann jemand denn die Decals einordnen? Es steht ja nirgendwo Zaskar drauf.



wenn ich mich recht erinnere gabs die mal als billig nachbau auf ebay ist aber schon ein paar jahre her. genauso wie du auch jetzt noch blätter mit komischer schrift und allen modellnamen von avalanche bis karakoram auf einem blatt kaufen kannst...


----------



## tomasius (3. Juni 2008)

Wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà:
















Ich werde die Löcher wohl zuschweißen lassen, oder aber ich nehme dieses Loctide Liquid Metal. Den Flaschenhalter werde ich wohl dann nieten müssen.  

Was meint ihr? Ist die Stabilität des Rahmen hin?  

Tom  heul: )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (3. Juni 2008)

Du hast aber ein Glück bzw. Pech. Erst der rote Zaskar mit dem defekten Gewinde im Tretlager und nun dies . 

Stabilität ist natürlich hin. Zum Cruisen in der Stadt wird es reichen, aber Biken würde ich so nicht mehr. 

Schweißen wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, wenn es kein 6061 wäre. Es sei denn Du hast eine Möglichkeit den Rahmen hinterher Wärme zu behandeln.

Alternative zu Deinem Liquid Metal wären neue Gewindehülsen, die man entsprechend vernietet. Dann kannst Du auch den Flaschenhalter wieder schrauben.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück


----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2008)

na* dir *wird er wohl nicht mehr taugen so wie *du* fährst... 

ansonsten wende dich mal an den edelziege ausm classic bereich der schweisst dir das sicher. hat bei ellen schon am manitou tolle arbeit gelleistet - aber ob das in relation steht...

flaschenhalter würde ich in dem rohr gar keinen mehr befestigen. erst original löcher, dann "semiprofessionelle löcher" und jetzt noch ein drittes paar ? 

wenn dann die alten einnietmutter ausbohren (ich fürchte das kommt auf mich demnächst auch zu) und neue einsetzen...


----------



## tomasius (3. Juni 2008)

> Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück



Danke!  Mit so einem Mist habe ich nun wirklich nicht gerechnet.  



> ansonsten wende dich mal an den edelziege...



Danke, werde ich machen. Hoeckle gab mir den Tipp auch schon.



> aber ob das in relation steht...



Mal sehen!  



> wenn dann die alten einnietmutter ausbohren (ich fürchte das kommt auf mich demnächst auch zu) und neue einsetzen...



Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht.

Tom


----------



## mini.tom (3. Juni 2008)

ok - neffe, oma oder onkel haben sich soeben erledigt 
das ist pech  fühle mit dir 
vorschläge gab es ja schon -schließe mich meinen vorrednern an 
mfg
tom


----------



## Bastieeeh (3. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Ist die Stabilität des Rahmen hin?



Ich würde meinen nein, du kannst den Rahmen getrost fahren. Was sollen die zwei zusätzlichen Löcher schon bewirken? Geschätzt haben die 6mm Durchmesser, oder irre ich mich? Vom Gesamtumfang des Rohres an der Stelle sind das je ca. 4,5% geschwächtes Material. Ich denke GT wäre nicht GT, wenn diese Beeinträchtigung eine Rolle spielen würde. Ich würde jedoch trotzdem versuchen, die Löcher möglichst verbindend aufzufüllen.


----------



## tomasius (3. Juni 2008)

Was für ein Ärger!  Zum Glück habe ich nur einen mittleren, zweistelligen Betrag investiert. - Aber trotzdem: SCH.................... !!!  

Ich unterstelle der Verkäuferin aber mal keine Absicht. 

Leider kann ich den Titel des Threads jetzt nicht in "*SCH... ! Lochfraß- Zaskar - Anteilnahme erwünscht*" ändern.  

Tom


----------



## tomasius (3. Juni 2008)

Neuer Versuch?!  






http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-LE-AL...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## Kruko (3. Juni 2008)

Wo kommen denn die ganzen kleinen Rahmen her. Ist schon der dritte innerhalb kürzester Zeit


----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den kannste so direkt weitergeben. mal ein aufbau mit halbwegs geschmack.

 @ bastieeh :

das problem ist weniger die schwächung des materials - problem wird sein, dass an den kanten korrosion entsteht was letzendlich zum reissen ausgehend von den löchern führen wird. für ein kind wirds aber dicke reichen...


----------



## Bastieeeh (3. Juni 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> das problem ist weniger die schwächung des materials - problem wird sein, dass an den kanten korrosion entsteht was letzendlich zum reissen ausgehend von den löchern führen wird.



Gegen Korrosion kann man ja was machen und an der Stelle reißt der Rahmen nie, nicht wegen der Löcher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Gegen Korrosion kann man ja was machen



klar kann man gegen korrosion was machen. zum beispiel an die wand hÃ¤ngen. 



Bastieeeh schrieb:


> und an der Stelle reiÃt der Rahmen nie, nicht wegen der LÃ¶cher.



nein natÃ¼rlich nicht. wie kam ich nur auf diesen gedanken.





zaskar-le schrieb:


> Guter Jahrgang!
> So was schwebt mir auch noch vor, fÃ¼r die "Trialerei"
> Wo hast Du denn den schon wieder ausgegraben?
> .



wenn du erstmal testen willst obs dir was taugt ich hab hier noch ein 14,5er palomar rahmenset...das fliegt demnÃ¤chst in den verlkaufsfaden. fÃ¼r 40 â¬ vhb..stabil ist es


----------



## Kint (5. Juni 2008)

12.5 points wie ich persönlich finde...:





und sagt bloss nix gegen den dicken der wollt das rad gar nimmer hergeben nachdem ers mal in fertich gesehen hatte....   





8,5 kilo wiegt der bock laut meiner waage....


----------



## tomasius (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe vom Mitglied edelziege schon eine Einschätzung erhalten (Danke  ) und werde den Rahmen nun also, nach reichlicher Überlegung, aufbauen. 

Die kaputte Originalöse habe ich ausgebohrt und das Loch mit Loctide Metal geschlossen. Das andere Loch war ja bereits vorher schon geschweißt.






Ich werde demnach also die beiden nachträglich gebohrten Löcher für die Montage des Flaschenhalters verwenden. Entweder wird der Flaschenhalter mit Poppnieten angebracht, oder aber ich lasse mir neue Gewindehülsen einsetzen. - Wo könnte man das denn machen lassen?  

Außerdem habe ich schon mit den Polierarbeiten begonnen. Die gewünschten Fotos meiner Unterarme werden bezeiten nachgereicht.  

@kint:






Die Rahmenhöhe ist grenzwertig. Du brauchst auf jeden Fall einen längeren Vorbau.  - Ansonsten passt es doch.  

Tom


----------



## Kint (6. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich werde demnach also die beiden nachträglich gebohrten Löcher für die Montage des Flaschenhalters verwenden. Entweder wird der Flaschenhalter mit Poppnieten angebracht, oder aber ich lasse mir neue Gewindehülsen einsetzen. - Wo könnte man das denn machen lassen?



jau werde ich mal probieren. und die stütze ist ja fast bis anschlag drin, da geht noch was.... 

guck mal im classic forum den fred von edleziege über die manitou fs reparatur raus - da hatte ich die ganzen fragen bezüglich der gewindenieten gestellt. (und von georg auch beantwortet bekommen klaro...)


----------



## tomasius (6. Juni 2008)

@kint: Danke!  

So, der Fahrradhändler meines Vertrauens wird mir heute zwei neue Einnietmuttern einsetzen.  

Und hier noch die Antwort der Verkäuferin: 



> It's a real shame to hear that the frame is not as expected.
> When my Dad bought the bike, the bottle holder was already attached. The bore holes were not done by us in any case. I disagree that the frame is dangerous to ride. I have ridden it for 15 years without a problem.



Ich akzeptiere das jetzt einfach so und bin recht guter Dinge. Außerdem hat der Rahmen ja auch nicht wirklich viel gekostet.  Als Fehlkauf würde ich ihn daher nicht bezeichnen wollen.

stay tuned!  

Tom


----------



## salzbrezel (6. Juni 2008)

Super sind ja auch sie Spuren, wo der Lochproduzent mit dem Bohrer abgerutscht ist.


----------



## Backfisch (6. Juni 2008)

Man kann froh sein, dass er nicht auf der anderen Seite weitergebohrt hat... obwohl... hast Du mal reingeschaut?


----------



## Kint (6. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @kint: Danke!
> ...



lalala... das ham wir schon immer so gemacht und da ist nie was passiert....  

und zu den nieten - ich weiss jetzt nicht ob du dir den faden durchgelesen hast, aber er soll sie nicht einfach nur einsetzen und festnieten sondern auch loctite hochfest oder andere adäquate mittelchen vorher applizieren um den spalt bestmöglichst auszufüllen und halbwegs luftabschluss zu gewährleisten. sonst haste gute chancen auf Sprk...


----------



## tomasius (6. Juni 2008)

> Super sind ja auch sie Spuren, wo der Lochproduzent mit dem Bohrer abgerutscht ist.


 Richtig!



> Man kann froh sein, dass er nicht auf der anderen Seite weitergebohrt hat... obwohl... hast Du mal reingeschaut?



Das habe ich in der Tat getan.  



> und zu den nieten - ich weiss jetzt nicht ob du dir den faden durchgelesen hast, aber er soll sie nicht einfach nur einsetzen und festnieten sondern auch loctite hochfest oder andere adäquate mittelchen vorher applizieren um den spalt bestmöglichst auszufüllen und halbwegs luftabschluss zu gewährleisten. sonst haste gute chancen auf Sprk...



Habe mir den Thread natürlich durchgelesen und Loctide hochfest mitgenommen.  
Mein Händler hatte einen kompletten Koffer (von Würth) mit verschiedenen Einnietmuttern. Die Löcher haben wir zunächst gefühlvoll mit der Hand auf 7mm aufgebohrt, anschließend die Hülsen eingesetzt und dann festgenietet.  
Die Wandstärke des Unterrohrs beträgt an dieser Stelle übrigens ca. 1,5mm. Kommt das hin? Bei der Manitou Reparatur von Edelziege wird eine Wandstärke von nur 0,9mm erwähnt. 











Nun kann meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit und Kraft den ach so schönen Polierarbeiten gewidmet werden.  - Habe bereits angefangen!











Hier noch kurz die restlichen brauchbaren Teile:






Danke nochmal für eure Tipps!  

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (7. Juni 2008)

andres alu andre wandstärke, und klar auch andrer hersteller mit andrer philosophie... ist gut geworden... du kannst deinen wenigstens polieren- der 12,5 er ist das ist mir beim aufbau aufgefallen ein ehemaliger gelackter gewesen. zumindest sahs sehr danach aus, und nachdem das alu in rekordzeit wieder anlief und die sattelstütze ne strukturierte oberfläche hatte gehe ich nicht von BB aus...


----------



## hoeckle (7. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Die Wandstärke des Unterrohrs beträgt an dieser Stelle übrigens ca. 1,5mm. Kommt das hin? Bei der Manitou Reparatur von Edelziege wird eine Wandstärke von nur 0,9mm erwähnt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

manitou = hightech
gt = lowtech
....   


pfui! sach ma, hast bei mir nix gelernt ausser 24 in rekordzeit aussaufen.... tsstsstsss


----------



## tomasius (8. Juni 2008)

Schweiß und Dreck gehören einfach dazu!  



> pfui! sach ma, hast bei mir nix gelernt ausser 24 in rekordzeit aussaufen.... tsstsstsss



Das waren doch nur 0,2 Fläschchen. 





Tom


----------



## tomasius (8. Juni 2008)

Und weiter ...










































Nun muss der Kleine aber zunächst einmal fleißig Spinat essen, groß und stark werden und natürlich auch noch wachsen!  






[/IMG]












Tom


----------



## hoeckle (8. Juni 2008)

das ist aber nicht mein 20th aufklebersatz....


----------



## Bastieeeh (8. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön, sehr schön Tom! Mehr gibt's dazu nicht zu sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (10. Juni 2008)

> das ist aber nicht mein 20th aufklebersatz....



Natürlich nicht!  



> Sehr schön, sehr schön Tom! Mehr gibt's dazu nicht zu sagen...



Danke!  











Tom


----------



## versus (10. Juni 2008)

das wird ja richtig toll tom! (so einen ähnlichen satz habe ich doch eben schonmal geschrieben  - war wohl ein anderer tom  )



tomasius schrieb:


>



sag mal, der kleene ist wohl ziemlich direkt mit dir verwandt, oder  ? die grinse kommt mir sehr bekannt vor !


----------



## mini.tom (11. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nu ma nich so faul - und die kurbeln auch noch polieren  ansonsten bis jetzt sehr schön - der kleine wird ja augen machen - den moment musst du digital festhalten - und bilder wollen wir sehen 
mfg
tom


----------



## Ronaan (11. Juni 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> nu ma nich so faul - und die kurbeln auch noch polieren  ansonsten bis jetzt sehr schön - der kleine wird ja augen machen - den moment musst du digital festhalten - und bilder wollen wir sehen
> mfg
> tom



Ich hatte ja den Eindruck er hat das Zwischenprodukt schon gesehen - oder warum sabbert der auf dem Bild so?   

Was für ein schönes Teil... da möchte man nochmal Kind sein  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Turbo-D (17. November 2016)

tomasius schrieb:


> Was für ein Ärger!  Zum Glück habe ich nur einen mittleren, zweistelligen Betrag investiert. - Aber trotzdem: SCH.................... !!!
> 
> Ich unterstelle der Verkäuferin aber mal keine Absicht.
> 
> ...


Hallo

Dein tread ist ja schon ewig her und leider sind auch deine bilder nicht mehr zu sehen.
Wo hatte der rahmen denn löcher? 
Ich hatte damals auch einen 14.5 zoll zaskar. da hatte mir ein händler gewindehülsen ins unterrohr eingesetzt für so nen mudmate.
Ich würd ja fett grinsen wenn es sich sogar um meinen alten rahmen handelt 

Ich hatte ihn damals im ebay versteigert für ein gt lts.

Mfg daniel


----------

